# Toy Poodle Breeder in Northern California



## NorthJerseyGirrl

Sending you a PM re Clarion.


----------



## orangerange

Thanks NorthJerseyGirrl 

Any opinions regarding Magnifique or noticeable red flags on her webpage? Magnifique Poodles

It looks like she has a lot of health tests done on her breeding poodles. 

1.- Annually test for Canine Eye Registration Foundation C.E.R.F. Eye exam to detect many eye hereditary abnormal conditions through a veterinarian Ophthalmologist,
2.- Genetic testing for Progressive Retinal Atrophy (PRA) / Progressive Rod-Cone Degeneration PRCD (retinal disease) to identify declining vision and eventually blindness with age. 
3.- OFA Luxating Patellas test (to verify lameness of knees).
4.- American Kennel Club DNA profile test (cheek swab test)
5.- As needed: OFA Thyroid gland blood screen (FT4D, cTSH, TgAA Thyroid gland function panel),
6.- As needed: OFA X-ray of hips.

Am I supposed to ask the breeder for proof? Thanks


----------



## NorthJerseyGirrl

Interesting. The site lists the kennel name as both Magnificent and Magnifique (odd) and I couldn't find any poodles with either name at the OFFA data base to confirm all the testing. 
Orthopedic Foundation for Animals

Only one of his poodles is pictured on the site (on the females page) and he states that she is 10.5" - half an inch above the breed standard. That is kind of odd. Especially since he says he is aiming to produce smaller toys (he says 4-5lbs in one place and 4-6 pounds in another). Also, that page is odd -- he only names one female but seems to have pix of three different dogs and one (lower right) looks more like a mini than a toy. The full body pic is not too impressive - the dog is not recently groomed, the face is not pretty, and the shot is sort of pretending to be a show pic, but isn't. Usually breeders like to show this kind of pic with signs showing that their dogs are champions. (See his Great Dane and Borzoi pix on the Owner-Handler page). Also, that dark skin under the white hair seems off to me, but I am not that knowledgeable so hopefully someone else can explain that. Last thing I will mention is that that page is last updated in 2009... he may not even be breeding toypoos any more. The Great Dane/Borzoi info is over 10 years old. 

So yes, I do see red flags, alas.

ETA: You need to be able to confirm what the breeder tells you re testing. Look it up on the database above using the kennel name to search with. If it is not there, ask the breeder if they can fax or mail it. They probably won't want to bother unless they are pretty sure it's a deal, but if at that point they are still dragging their heels, it is a bad sign.


----------



## PaddleAddict

Clarion is my breeder (I have a mini). Mother and daughter Ann and Katherine are just fabulous and their dogs are beautiful and healthy and have lovely temperaments. I can't speak to their toys, but I just adore my mini, he is phenominal. I know they occassionally have brown toys, as well as cream, white and black. 

Red is a difficult color. It is "trendy" in poodles right now and VERY FEW breeders are breeding reds well. It is dangerous territory, although you can find some good red breeders. Look out for those who say they have "rare, color-holding reds" or "rare, deep reds that will not fade." All reds can fade and most do... when you ONLY breed for color, a lot falls by the wayside.


----------



## Scarlet's

:amen::amen:


orangerange said:


> Hi, I'm looking for a red or brown toy poodle puppy in NorCal. Does anyone have experience with these breeders? Do they have a good reputation?
> 
> Clarion Clarion Poodles - Miniature & Toy Poodle Breeders
> 
> Gail Zamora Gail Zamora's Poodles - Toy Poodle Puppies for Sale - Breeder - CA
> 
> Sweet Misery Sweet Misery Poodles
> 
> Scarlet's Fancy (heard this one should be avoided) Scarlet's Fancy Poodles are beautiful little beings, and are guaranteed to be healthy with excellent temperaments. I know that most people are good and honest. I would hope that members would use this wonderful tool for educational purposes and refrain from gossip or hear say.Scarlet's Fancy: CA Toy Poodle Breeder & AKC Poodle Puppies for Sale
> 
> Other recommendations? Thank you!


----------



## Janice Patten

NorthJerseyGirrl said:


> Interesting. The site lists the kennel name as both Magnificent and Magnifique (odd) and I couldn't find any poodles with either name at the OFFA data base to confirm all the testing.
> Orthopedic Foundation for Animals
> 
> Only one of his poodles is pictured on the site (on the females page) and he states that she is 10.5" - half an inch above the breed standard. That is kind of odd. Especially since he says he is aiming to produce smaller toys (he says 4-5lbs in one place and 4-6 pounds in another). Also, that page is odd -- he only names one female but seems to have pix of three different dogs and one (lower right) looks more like a mini than a toy. The full body pic is not too impressive - the dog is not recently groomed, the face is not pretty, and the shot is sort of pretending to be a show pic, but isn't. Usually breeders like to show this kind of pic with signs showing that their dogs are champions. (See his Great Dane and Borzoi pix on the Owner-Handler page). Also, that dark skin under the white hair seems off to me, but I am not that knowledgeable so hopefully someone else can explain that. Last thing I will mention is that that page is last updated in 2009... he may not even be breeding toypoos any more. The Great Dane/Borzoi info is over 10 years old.
> 
> So yes, I do see red flags, alas.
> 
> ETA: You need to be able to confirm what the breeder tells you re testing. Look it up on the database above using the kennel name to search with. If it is not there, ask the breeder if they can fax or mail it. They probably won't want to bother unless they are pretty sure it's a deal, but if at that point they are still dragging their heels, it is a bad sign.


Be careful. I was just scammed not so much by the breeder but by jfkpetairways.com. Lost 4000k


----------

